# What is the best way to sustain weight loss?



## Derek Wilson (Feb 24, 2020)

Simply, weight loss occurs when one burns more calories than one ingests. However, in reality it is much more complex than this. I would suggest that weight loss can be broken down as follows.


*FOOD*- As people age, the metabolism slows down and the body will require less food. On top of this, it is important that the calories in the food one eats are strategic and specific to the bodies needs. With that being said, one should ensure that their diet include all 3 macronutrients: healthy fat, protein, and carbohydrates.


*Examples of carbohydrates include:* vegetables, grains, fruits


*Examples of fat include:* avocado, nuts, olive oil


Note that the caloric value of fats is necessary but DOES add up fast, so I recommend measuring out these foods before consumption.


*Examples of protein*: chicken, fish, quinoa, beans


*EXERCISE*- Both resistance training and cardiovascular exercise are needed.


Cardio such as walking, running, spinning, burns calories and helps in the maintenance of proper heart functioning.


Resistance training which is often overlooked is equally needed for the maintenance of a healthy weight. Building strong muscles, means burning more calories at rest, ultimately resulting in a healthier body weight. As you age, one?s bone density and muscle mass deplete. To maintain proper metabolic function, weight training is imperative! Examples of resistance training exercises include squats, pushups, and lunges.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Aug 17, 2020)

Don?t think of it as a diet. Think of it as an improvement in your eating habits. You don?t have to suffer to be fit and healthy. On the contrary, you should be enjoying yourself! That way, you can sustain it. Here are ways on how to eat more, enjoy food, and still lose or maintain your weight!


----------

